# Quicken & Windows 8.1



## Gufro (Jan 5, 2010)

I have been using Quicken 2004 for many years and now find that although I have managed to install it on my new PC, which has Windows 8.1 , every time I want to open Quicken I get 16 error messages all starting with "Procedure entry Points .... could not be located" !!!!
As I would still like to continue using Quicken 2004, has anybody any ideas as to how I can get it to run properly... without all these error messages ??
Many thanks Gufro


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try this:

Right click on the Quicken shortcut and select "Run as Administrator" . . see it it behaves the same


----------



## Gufro (Jan 5, 2010)

Just tried your suggestion... but it still comes up with 16+ error messages.
Thanks anyway


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

As frustrating as it is, you may have to purchase a newer version of Quicken that is compatible with W8.1


----------

